# Tractor runs but won't move.



## Barry3020

Hello all, i have a 2006 agco gt75a i was running it the other day clearing some brush and the tractor stopped moving in forward and reverse. The engine runs fine throttles up and down normally and the the loader work as well. Im able to run through all the gears and go from forward to reverse without having to use the clutch... however when i press in the clutch it feels that it gives the normal resistance. Im at a loss right now and any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Fedup

From what I can see in the parts diagrams there aren't many transmission options for that model, and all are straight gear drive versions. No clutch packs, or any hydraulic drive options. 

If that's the case and it won't move, then it's most likely a clutch problem. It might get you out of the field if you wait until it's cooled off, then try moving it in the lowest gear you can find. That doesn't always work, but sometimes it will. Hopefully you don't have to climb any grades.


----------



## Barry3020

Fedup said:


> From what I can see in the parts diagrams there aren't many transmission options for that model, and all are straight gear drive versions. No clutch packs, or any hydraulic drive options.
> 
> If that's the case and it won't move, then it's most likely a clutch problem. It might get you out of the field if you wait until it's cooled off, then try moving it in the lowest gear you can find. That doesn't always work, but sometimes it will. Hopefully you don't have to climb any grades.


Im leaning towards the cluch myself, i let it sit overnight then tried working in it in the field (thats always fun!) But no dice so i towed it back to the shop. Cleaned up all electrical connections and sensors hopping it'd be something stupid, but no dice. Just got the tractor a couple weeks ago and im still waiting on the user manual to arrive .


----------



## FredM

do you have clutch pedal free play, at least an 1" before the pedal takes up on pressure required to release the clutch, if you have no free play, then the clutch will slip and no drive.


----------



## bmaverick

Not sure if you read about the LS in the forums with basically the same issue.

I've had this happen twice with mine. Both times it was resolved draining out the hydraulics, clean the filter, re-install, refill the fluid back in thru a finer filter. 

Tractors with clogged hydraulic filters will stop the 3pt lift arms, prevent the tractor to move and the FEL not to function.

So, the easy and quick low cost fix is research first how to under take the steps above.


----------



## Barry3020

bmaverick said:


> Not sure if you read about the LS in the forums with basically the same issue.
> 
> I've had this happen twice with mine. Both times it was resolved draining out the hydraulics, clean the filter, re-install, refill the fluid back in thru a finer filter.
> 
> Tractors with clogged hydraulic filters will stop the 3pt lift arms, prevent the tractor to move and the FEL not to function.
> 
> So, the easy and quick low cost fix is research first how to under take the steps above.


Im new to the site so I'll definitely look that up,


----------



## Barry3020

bmaverick said:


> Not sure if you read about the LS in the forums with basically the same issue.
> 
> I've had this happen twice with mine. Both times it was resolved draining out the hydraulics, clean the filter, re-install, refill the fluid back in thru a finer filter.
> 
> Tractors with clogged hydraulic filters will stop the 3pt lift arms, prevent the tractor to move and the FEL not to function.
> 
> So, the easy and quick low cost fix is research first how to under take the steps above.


The three point and FEL work as it should, but I'll definitely take that into consideration. Not sure the ladt time it was serviced .


----------



## bmaverick

Barry3020 said:


> The three point and FEL work as it should, but I'll definitely take that into consideration. Not sure the ladt time it was serviced .


That indeed is good news. 3pt and FEL not affected.

So, this tells you the hydraulic pump is working and there is pressure in the system.

Does this machine have power-steering?


----------



## Barry3020

bmaverick said:


> That indeed is good news. 3pt and FEL not affected.
> 
> So, this tells you the hydraulic pump is working and there is pressure in the system.
> 
> Does this machine have power-steering?


Yes and it works well too . It has 4 wheel assist btw.


----------



## Busted Tractor

If you have proper free travel for the clutch pedal then I would suspect the clutch disc is broken or the lining has been torn off the disc and cannot transmit the power from the flywheel to the transmission input shaft. Is there an inspection hole around the bell housing? If so remove it and you may see the problem. Hopefully there is no issues with the transmission.


----------



## Barry3020

Busted Tractor said:


> If you have proper free travel for the clutch pedal then I would suspect the clutch disc is broken or the lining has been torn off the disc and cannot transmit the power from the flywheel to the transmission input shaft. Is there an inspection hole around the bell housing? If so remove it and you may see the problem. Hopefully there is no issues with the transmission.


That sounds logical , and i think that will be my next step. Going on vacation tomorrow so i think it will be good to distance myself fron it for a bit. Thank you so much for your input! I post my findings when i return( hopefully the fix!)


----------



## Ed Williams

If the clutch disc is rusted to the flywheel you will definitely know. Tractor will not go in gear while running. No fun. NAA happened several years ago. Had to do a running downhill start the picked the steapest banks I fe l t safe on to load it up and break the clutch free. Now park it with clutch blocked in and no more problems, just a pain. T his seems a common problem on the older fords. I too go with the clutch disc failure since you can move thru the gears but no power transfer. Keep us posted
On results.


----------



## John Liebermann

I always park my Cats with the clutch dis-engaged. However if the engine is running the clutches are always engaged.


----------



## bladerunner123

Ed Williams said:


> If the clutch disc is rusted to the flywheel you will definitely know. Tractor will not go in gear while running. No fun. NAA happened several years ago. Had to do a running downhill start the picked the steapest banks I fe l t safe on to load it up and break the clutch free. Now park it with clutch blocked in and no more problems, just a pain. T his seems a common problem on the older fords. I too go with the clutch disc failure since you can move thru the gears but no power transfer. Keep us posted
> On results.


He was using it when it quit moving, so not likely the clutch disc is rusted !!


----------



## tini

Barry3020 said:


> Hello all, i have a 2006 agco gt75a i was running it the other day clearing some brush and the tractor stopped moving in forward and reverse. The engine runs fine throttles up and down normally and the the loader work as well. Im able to run through all the gears and go from forward to reverse without having to use the clutch... however when i press in the clutch it feels that it gives the normal resistance. Im at a loss right now and any ideas would be appreciated!


hello .im having the same problem with mine ,
did you fixed yours. if you did please tell me what you did?


----------



## Hunter13

hi i am having the same problem as mine. Engine starts nice and smooth. But it wont go into gear. The steering wheel have also turned 360 freely. Please help


----------



## bmaverick

Hunter13 said:


> hi i am having the same problem as mine. Engine starts nice and smooth. But it wont go into gear. The steering wheel have also turned 360 freely. Please help


One machines with PowerShift or ShuttleShift or 'whatever'Shift, you will need to inspect the hydraulic filter. IF it's clogged, the engine runs just fine, but the machine will not move forwards or in reverse. 

Then the next thing is to check the clutch engagement.


----------



## Groo

Could also be a shaft or differential problem. Did you try hitting the diff lock?


----------



## Tx Jim

Hunter13 said:


> hi i am having the same problem as mine. Engine starts nice and smooth. But it wont go into gear. The steering wheel have also turned 360 freely. Please help


Welcome to the TF
You would probably get more replies if you initiated your own thread & give more info such as model of tractor & type of trans.
Jim


----------



## kmubar

Hi everybody i had similar problems on my case maxxum 125 engine starts but won't move forward or reverse and it blinks stop warning light and it shows trans/steering pressure low can anyone help me please


----------



## Groo

kmubar said:


> Hi everybody i had similar problems on my case maxxum 125 engine starts but won't move forward or reverse and it blinks stop warning light and it shows trans/steering pressure low can anyone help me please


no real knowledge of that system, but it might be a safety thing where it wont move with low steering pressure.


----------



## LouNY

kmubar said:


> Hi everybody i had similar problems on my case maxxum 125 engine starts but won't move forward or reverse and it blinks stop warning light and it shows trans/steering pressure low can anyone help me please


Assuming a power shift trans and or power shuttle;
these transmissions will not work if the system thinks it has low pressure.
Often it is a bad pressure switch, they have several switches so it can be fun to find the correct one.
Looking under the cab and on the transmissions, look for a hydraulic leak, often when a switch fails it will leak.
If none are found it is time to get the service manual and start pressure testing.


----------



## ghazestor

I've had this happen twice with mine. Both times it was resolved draining out the hydraulics, clean the filter, re-install, refill the fluid back in thru a finer filter.
mobdro 2022


----------

